# DriveLock HDD Bay Password??



## picosa922 (Jun 26, 2004)

hello all,

I have a HP Compaq mc6230, everything was working fine on it until two days ago. I got a blue box in the center of the screen asking for a password. One that I never activated. The blue box sad: DriveLock HDD Bay Password w/ a skeleton key picture underneath. Does any one a default password? Do any of you know what causes this lockdown. I can't get anywhere oh my laptop with this drivelock hdd password block. Does this mean that my hard drive has crashed? Is there anyway I can get my documents out if the hard drive? Thank you all for any help and information!

Best wishes,
Lin


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

Helping you get around that password is probably against the rules of this forum, the laptop could be stolen. Suffice to say, there probably isn't a way around it.


----------



## picosa922 (Jun 26, 2004)

Are you kidding me! I said DRIVELOCK, not ADMINISTRATIVE PASSWORD!

Anyhow for those of you who ever have this problem. The Hp series nc6000, some fujitsu and dells have this problem. Hp released a update sometime ago. From what they said, it's something that just happens, so for that series it would be wise to update it before it crashes. There is no default password. I was instructed by HP to just buy a new hard and they would send the os to me for free. So, there you have it.


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

To quote the forum rules:

*Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.*


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thread closed for above stated reason.

If this a known issue, then you can contact HP again for assistance, I'm sure they can provide more assistance then telling you to buy a new hard drive, but if they cannot help you then I don't believe we can either.


----------

